# Feather Mites/Lice ??



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

WHEW !!!!! Finally I am able to post! (yay!) I have tried SOOO many times, often even if I do manage to type a post....it ends up not posting. After neary a couple of dozen tries I gave up. Trying agon today, lets hope it posts!!  

Okay heres the problem  ....my pigeons have mites/lice !! I noticed a month ago....unfortunatley I was unable to visit the vet or post. Can anybody tell me which products to use? I planned to get some lice removing products, but wanted to know if it had any side effects or something. I have seen such products at the store. Sort of a powder....but I was wondering, when they preen, will it go into their mouths and harm them?? 
Should I get the products and use them?

Also I cant imagine where my pigeons got the mites from.  ...they have no contact what so ever with any ferals....I am thinking that they already had tthe mites/eggs when I got them. And that the mites didnt hatch or reproduce until now.... thats the only thing I can think off.

My mom mentioned a home remedy that they used to use on chickens....she had some hens that caught mites and applied a certain poweder (cannot recall the proper name, known as "Kafoor" over her) along with a slight oil on the feathers and that rid the chickens of the fleas/lice/mites whatever the poper name is. I was a little hesitant about applying oil and some chemical I didnt know about. Also I didnt know whether it wd harm the pigeons. 

Do you guys think it would harm the pigeons if it didnt harm the chikens??? Will it be ok to use something for pijjies , if it was ok for chickens?

Thanks in advance.
-Naini a.k.a FeatherBrain


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I believe putting bath salts in their bath water when they take a bath is good for preventing mites & lice. Not sure what to do if they already have it?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I believe the lice and mite problem was just on another post here. BUT. just plain old sevin dust. garden type will do the job. Apply it under the wings back tail and chest area. rub it in. Do not get it on the head area. eyes and wattle area. would be affected. Lice can come from the wild birds robins sparrows ect, Mites red mites. Not to often does a pigeon get them but they do. I have seen them on chickens. And just a few pigeons over the years.


----------



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply re lee.
I will look around for the powder u mentioned. Or I'll buy the one at the pet store.
Also , can u tell me whether any product used for chickens wd be safe for pigeons? Just wondering. The mites that my pigeons have are only on the tail feathers, at the back of the feathers, clinging near the spine of the feather. And I have noticed that the edges of the feathers have been eaten away a bit,....I guess I;ll hae to act quick.
Do I need to apply the powder once? Or atleast a coulpe of days?

I wd hav used the bath salts, but my birds bathe in their drinking bowl. Its quite big, earthen bowl...and they use it for bathing or drinking both. So I dunno abt whther to add the salts.


Also, can somebody please tell me where my Control Panel is? Incase I want to edit my signeature or avatar. I cant seem to find it. Since I am having truoble with logging in, thought I'd ask now.


----------



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh , I found the Control Panel!!!! found it on top of this page.....never mind !!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

If you can't find Sevin, look for dog or cat flea products containing Carbaryl or Carbamate, which is the generic name of the chemical. I prefer the cat products since they are generally safer for an animal that grooms itself.

Remember to also treat their living areas, and retreat after 14 days to catch any lice/mite eggs that have hatched.


----------

